# SL-Pave or CG-R seat post…what are your thoughts?



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Ok…here's the deal. I currently have a '12 Tarmac and the stock carbon seat post is total garbage. Not due to weight, or build…no, because of the way it works. The two-bolt system is awful and makes seat adjustments a nightmare. When you go to tighten the seat down, it always throws off the tilt. Having watched mechanics struggle with the damn thing, I wasn't surprised when I had a serious issues with it.

So…long story short, I'm going to get a new seat post. Looking at with either Pave or CG-R…

Now…having looked at a CG-R today (mounted to a CRUX)…that thing has a seriously deep offset…far more than the listed 25mm. (the seat on the CRUX) was pushed nearly all the way forward. to accommodate for the offset.

My question is this…anyone here ride either of the two? I'm looking harder at the less expensive Pave but I don't know anyone that rides one…

Any thoughts would help...


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Typetwelve said:


> Now…having looked at a CG-R today (mounted to a CRUX)…that thing has a seriously deep offset…far more than the listed 25mm. (the seat on the CRUX) was pushed nearly all the way forward. to accommodate for the offset.


Are you sure about that? I think it *looks* like it has a lot of setback because of the short clamps but I doubt Specialized would lie to us. You could always take your bike to the shop and have them mount it up and see if you can get the correct saddle position. My experience with the Specialized Toupe, Romin and Avatar is that I had to mount them pretty far forward than other saddles to get positioned right.

BTW, I have zero issues adjusting the two bolt system on my '13 Roubaix seat post.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> Are you sure about that? I think it *looks* like it has a lot of setback because of the short clamps but I doubt Specialized would lie to us. You could always take your bike to the shop and have them mount it up and see if you can get the correct saddle position. My experience with the Specialized Toupe, Romin and Avatar is that I had to mount them pretty far forward than other saddles to get positioned right.
> 
> BTW, I have zero issues adjusting the two bolt system on my '13 Roubaix seat post.


No one locally has them in stock (actually, Specialized doesn't seem to have any either). I'd have to order it, then see if it fits. I'm still leaning towards the CG-R…

And how you get that damn seat post to work is beyond me…

Every time I torque the stinking thing properly, it pulls the saddle nose down. No matter how hard I try, I cannot get the saddle level...


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I have the CGR on my new Roubaix. I was able to dial it in to my standard position and where it clamps the saddle is about mid rail. Looks funny as can be but it works. Smooths the ride nicely. As stated above they are hard to come by at this point of time from Specialized.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

As it happens I bought a CG-R post today but won't have a chance to try it out until the weekend due to Thanksgiving travels. I got a Roubaix SL4 Expert frame as a warranty replacement for an SL2 and I'm trying to tame the ride (which is quite a bit harsher on the SL4.)


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Typetwelve said:


> Ok…here's the deal. I currently have a '12 Tarmac and the stock carbon seat post is total garbage. Not due to weight, or build…no, because of the way it works. The two-bolt system is awful and makes seat adjustments a nightmare. When you go to tighten the seat down, it always throws off the tilt. Having watched mechanics struggle with the damn thing, I wasn't surprised when I had a serious issues with it.
> 
> So…long story short, I'm going to get a new seat post. Looking at with either Pave or CG-R…
> 
> ...


Just when I struggle to understand why in the world would Specialized go with a crappy one bolt retention system for any post, Pave or new Gobl, you come along and put it into perspective. Gotta love it. Pretty much the whole pro peleton rides 2 bolt posts because they are so easy to adjust for precise angle AND stay in position unlike one bolt posts and you go on to denigrate Specialized 2 bolt post which is their best post. You are just the candidate for a one bolt seatpost. Go for it....they made it for you.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

roadworthy said:


> Just when I struggle to understand why in the world would Specialized go with a crappy one bolt retention system for any post, Pave or new Gobl, you come along and put it into perspective. Gotta love it. Pretty much the whole pro peleton rides 2 bolt posts because they are so easy to adjust for precise angle AND stay in position unlike one bolt posts and you go on to denigrate Specialized 2 bolt post which is their best post. You are just the candidate for a one bolt seatpost. Go for it....they made it for you.


So a pro mechanic...with one job, that often works on one makers parts and does this for a living can manipulate a two bolt seat post? Wow! Good for him. I'm sure they all use the stock, bottom of the barrel one that came on my bike too...right? Surely they use this shitty post vs all of the other much higher tier offerings on the market...right?

Just because it is a two bolt doesn't mean they all function the same.

I'm not a pro bike mechanic and I freaking despise that crappy post. Having used a specialized 1-bolt on the 2009 Roubaix I rode back in 2012...I liked it. It worked well and was easy to adjust...

Liking a 1-bolt seat post doesn't make one a dolt...


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

2-bolt posts are pretty easy to set up once you get the hang of it. Get the saddle close and tighten down both bolts. To make an adjustment in the angle, loosen one bolt a quarter turn then tighten the other bolt. Simple.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Typetwelve said:


> So a pro mechanic...with one job, that often works on one makers parts and does this for a living can manipulate a two bolt seat post? Wow! Good for him. I'm sure they all use the stock, bottom of the barrel one that came on my bike too...right? Surely they use this shitty post vs all of the other much higher tier offerings on the market...right?
> 
> Just because it is a two bolt doesn't mean they all function the same.
> 
> ...


Point is, if you can't adjust something as intuitive and simple as a two bolt seat post clamp...or understand why it is not only easier to dial in more or less incremental angle to the saddle which is critical to comfort...or...understand why two diametric bolts is a much more secure base to a saddle clamp than a single rotational pivot that relies on a full 10 ft-lbs of torque because the joint is a pure compression joint and not indexed...that is 50 lbs for the math deprived...of hand pressure with a short allen wrench, then you ARE the perfect candidate for a one bolt post. As I stated, as I struggled to understand why Specialized would have such an inferior clamp design, you come along and put it into perspective for me.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

roadworthy said:


> Point is, if you can't adjust something as intuitive and simple as a two bolt seat post clamp...or understand why it is not only easier to dial in more or less incremental angle to the saddle which is critical to comfort...or...understand why two diametric bolts is a much more secure base to a saddle clamp than a single rotational pivot that relies on a full 10 ft-lbs of torque because the joint is a pure compression joint and not indexed...that is 50 lbs for the math deprived...of hand pressure with a short allen wrench, then you ARE the perfect candidate for a one bolt post. As I stated, as I struggled to understand why Specialized would have such an inferior clamp design, you come along and put it into perspective for me.


...and you are being insulting for seemingly no reason what so ever.

I simply stated I do not like the seat post I currently have...I didn't insult all 2-bolt posts, I stated dislike for my current setup. I also didn't chuck needless insults at anyone that currently uses that post.

Time and time again, I read your snide posts and find myself wondering why you chose to take that path in the first place. This thread is yet another example.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Typetwelve said:


> ...and you are being insulting for seemingly no reason what so ever.
> 
> I simply stated I do not like the seat post I currently have...I didn't insult all 2-bolt posts, I stated dislike for my current setup. I also didn't chuck needless insults at anyone that currently uses that post.
> 
> Time and time again, I read your snide posts and find myself wondering why you chose to take that path in the first place. This thread is yet another example.


Project much? Insults? You insult the best seatpost Specialized makes...the seat clamp that is sold on more Sworks bikes than any single bolt post. A design very similar to the most popular seat clamp that Cervelo and Giant use on their integrated posts....a clamp design that is a close cousin to Thompson posts which has the most heralded clamp design in the industry and moreover the FSA Kforce light which is the most popular non integrated post on the pro peloton. You insult the industry with your sophomoric comments denigrating 2 bolt designs, Specialized 2 bolt version...which I have owned... being an excellent example of.
Moreover, you insult me by being repeatedly wrong by defending your ridiculous assertions and further defiling the decorum here by directing any fault toward me who is simply setting the record straight. You are like a 18 handicapper telling a scratch player his grip is too strong. So come again if you like.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

roadworthy said:


> Project much? Insults? You insult the best seatpost Specialized makes...the seat clamp that is sold on more Sworks bikes than any single bolt post. A design very similar to the most popular seat clamp that Cervelo and Giant use on their integrated posts....a clamp design that is a close cousin to Thompson posts which has the most heralded clamp design in the industry and moreover the FSA Kforce light which is the most popular non integrated post on the pro peloton. You insult the industry with your sophomoric comments denigrating 2 bolt designs, Specialized 2 bolt version...which I have owned... being an excellent example of.
> Moreover, you insult me by being repeatedly wrong by defending your ridiculous assertions and further defiling the decorum here by directing any fault toward me who is simply setting the record straight. You are like a 18 handicapper telling a scratch player his grip is too strong. So come again if you like.


You sir, take this site and cycling in general too seriously if you feel the need to be so nasty about a topic such as this. I have zero issue with someone disagreeing with me…it is the manner in which you choose to do it that is offensive. You often use snide remarks unnecessarily…something that more often than not, just pisses off the very one you're trying to correct.

Lighten up a bit, if you have such unnecessary and potent irritation concerning something as meaningless as a seat post, I shutter at how miserable you must make others when things truly do get serious.

If I do land up getting an inferior 1-bolt, I'll make sure to send you a video of myself smashing my current one with a hammer…I'll even mail you the remains, at no cost, so you give such a divine product a proper burial. 

Until then…happy riding.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Typetwelve said:


> You sir, take this site and cycling in general too seriously if you feel the need to be so nasty about a topic such as this. I have zero issue with someone disagreeing with me…it is the manner in which you choose to do it that is offensive. You often use snide remarks unnecessarily…something that more often than not, just pisses off the very one you're trying to correct.
> 
> Lighten up a bit, if you have such unnecessary and potent irritation concerning something as meaningless as a seat post, I shutter at how miserable you must make others when things truly do get serious.
> 
> ...


You have chosen to respond. You are not technical and my world is product development which has been my livelihood. The problem with talent is, it takes some to see it in others. Your posts are fraught with countradictions....like a seatpost being meaningless and your little girl rant about a 2 bolt being awful when its the best post that Specialized makes. You started a thread about something meaningless, kind of a self indictment isn't it? You can go on and on and you likely will with your flat earth magic act, and I will attempt to explain to you why you are misled and you will continue to deny reality and blame me and then mention something stupid like smashing a post with a hammer. You should really be posting on twitter or facebook or with those with a similar mentality.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

You truly are an interesting individual. I'm actually having more fun debating with you than talking about a seat post…so I'll dissect your post, if I may be so bold.



roadworthy said:


> You have chosen to respond. You are not technical and my world is product development which has been my livelihood.


So, because you work in product development and happen to like a certain design, by my insulting said design I actually insulted you. Thus your scathing remarks.

Ok…odd logic but I guess I should respond with; sorry to offend you and how you make your living. I guess I should be more careful next time. I also dislike onions, Chevy vehicles, Windows OS, politicians, rape, taxes, liars, turkey and other things…anything you will take personally about my dislike of those or other things? If so…sorry in advance, I really didn't mean to step on your obviously large and sensitive toes.



roadworthy said:


> The problem with talent is, it takes some to see it in others. Your posts are fraught with countradictions....like a seatpost being meaningless and your little girl rant about a 2 bolt being awful when its the best post that Specialized makes. You started a thread about something meaningless, kind of a self indictment isn't it?


I guess I should define meaningless as you seem to be missing my point. A seat post is "meaningless" as in I do not find it of such a high level of importance that insulting someone over one seems necessary. Use wise, certainly is does indeed has value…it does not however have enough value to warrant being a jerk to someone when a debate over one comes up.

In other words…its a damn seat post…there are much larger things in life to get bent out of shape over...




roadworthy said:


> You can go on and on and you likely will with your flat earth magic act, and I will attempt to explain to you why you are misled and you will continue to deny reality and blame me and then mention something stupid like smashing a post with a hammer. I was being sarcastic.


Perhaps I am ignorant as to what "flat earth magic act" means…because I really don't know what you're getting at with that comment. 

Moving on...I am not denying anything, if you like a certain design and it works for you, by all means use it and be happy. I don't like my seat post, I guess that if that makes me stupid in your eyes, that is the way it is.

As for my smashing the seat post, please see the following notation:

*sar·casm [sahr-kaz-uhm]
noun
1.
harsh or bitter derision or irony.
2.
a sharply ironical taunt; sneering or cutting remark: a review full of sarcasms.*

I was being sarcastic. I really didn't think someone would take me seriously with such an absurd statement…perhaps I wasn't working "at your level"…(I have no talent, remember). 

If you really think I was being serious…well…I wasn't. I was mocking your ill-placed passion concerning an overall insignificant item such as a bicycle seat post.



roadworthy said:


> You should really be posting on twitter or facebook or with those with a similar mentality.


Seriously? You come across as an intellectual elitist, you insult public forums then you spend your time a forum devoted to bikes…

Am I missing something here or are you being contradictory? Is this site somehow superior to other social sites? With some of the stuff I've read here (including my own tripe I guess)…to elevate this site above that of a place like Facebook is being rather absurd. In the grand scheme of things, it's all rather pointless garbage for the most part. An ocean of opinions. I am not so diluted as to think that a site like this is some den of great thinking an intelligence…or at least no more great than any other of this kind... 

(I am enjoying this debate by the way…i tip my hat to you.)


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Typetwelve said:


> You truly are an interesting individual. I'm actually having more fun debating with you than talking about a seat post…so I'll dissect your post, if I may be so bold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started to read your long post and honestly, I couldn't get through it as I found it off topic, without substance and too personal. Other than that is was fine. 
The forum is much more important than our banter which has lowered the decorum here.
I do not like any threads with insults so I am not enjoying our discussion or debate as you call it...and I don't even see the debate.

Suffice to say, you and I are radically different...perhaps we have common ground in that. It is not uncommon for even like minded people to strongly disagree about things so our different view is no revelation.
I will not engage you further as it would be selfish. I have said what I wanted to relative to the tech. Others should respond to your thread.
Good luck.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

Typetwelve said:


> Ok…here's the deal. I currently have a '12 Tarmac and the stock carbon seat post is total garbage. Not due to weight, or build…no, because of the way it works. The two-bolt system is awful and makes seat adjustments a nightmare. When you go to tighten the seat down, it always throws off the tilt. Having watched mechanics struggle with the damn thing, I wasn't surprised when I had a serious issues with it.
> 
> So…long story short, I'm going to get a new seat post. Looking at with either Pave or CG-R…
> 
> ...


Yes, the cg-r has more offset

Yes it is a single bolt and it is a tad easier to adjust

Because the seat pivots, it takes a little more time to adjust as the angle changes when you sit on it

I haven't had a problem with it slipping, 

It does absorb bumps 

I usually prefer two bolt systems but this one came with the frame

Frankly i never gave it s second thought


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I got my CG-R post mounted. It does have more offset. Your saddle probably needs to be no further forward than the middle of the rails on the stock post to work with the CG-R. Setup is easy but I only have 30 miles on it so I don't know about slipping. The CG-R post does work very well at smoothing out bumps on my Roubaix SL4 Expert frame.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

A couple of things.
Reports are in that the new CG-R really improves ride quality. There is no question. And of the SL4 frame with higher modulus carbon, this really helps create both a bike with great performance because of its stiff rear triangle rivaling that of the Tarmac and yet with a good ride because of the seatpost. So I believe Specialized is onto a very solid theme with this combination.

As to a one bolt design for this post in particular. The compliancy of this post may also help the tendency of the single bolt pivot joint to slip. On my Pave post which has the indentical single bolt joint, which did slip for me on rough roads when torqued to spec....even though the Pave had a comfortable flex for a non-suspension post design, when the rear of the bike took a big hit, all this energy goes into the seat post clamp joint...which is sandwiched between the mass of the rider and the displacement change of the road which causes ride disturbences. With a leaf spring type post like the CB-R, no doubt this will lessen the assault to the pivot joint and therefore this joint may not rotate or slip as readily due to poor road conditions. I have not heard a single complaint about this. So in this context, one bolt maybe ok...with the following caveat. There is a parallel universe when it comes to these considerations. Rider weight matters a lot on a number of levels. A heavy rider is going to cause a post to slip much easier than a light rider.

Last point made by a new owner of CB-R post I read I believe has great value. When he bought the post new...he bought it separate from his Roubaix....he disassembled the joint and added a bit of carbon paste to the press surfaces that create an interference fit when the bolt is torqued. I believe this is an excellent practice for those concerned about the post slipping on rough roads.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

roadworthy said:


> A couple of things.
> Reports are in that the new CG-R really improves ride quality. There is no question. And of the SL4 frame with higher modulus carbon, this really helps create both a bike with great performance because of its stiff rear triangle rivaling that of the Tarmac and yet with a good ride because of the seatpost. So I believe Specialized is onto a very solid theme with this combination.
> 
> As to a one bolt design for this post in particular. The compliancy of this post may also help the tendency of the single bolt pivot joint to slip. On my Pave post which has the indentical single bolt joint, which did slip for me on rough roads when torqued to spec....even though the Pave had a comfortable flex for a non-suspension post design, when the rear of the bike took a big hit, all this energy goes into the seat post clamp joint...which is sandwiched between the mass of the rider and the displacement change of the road which causes ride disturbences. With a leaf spring type post like the CB-R, no doubt this will lessen the assault to the pivot joint and therefore this joint may not rotate or slip as readily due to poor road conditions. I have not heard a single complaint about this. So in this context, one bolt maybe ok...with the following caveat. There is a parallel universe when it comes to these considerations. Rider weight matters a lot on a number of levels. A heavy rider is going to cause a post to slip much easier than a light rider.
> ...



I have owned a number of single bolt Specialized post over the years
(as well as 2 bolt) and have never had an issue with slippage when torqued to spec. My weight has varied anywhere from 185-220 Lbs and while I agree they are a bit more difficult to set up I would have no problem buying another one in the future.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Sounds like as with the previous poster, you are the right candidate for single bolt. Single bolts exist in large part because they are easier to adjust than 2 bolts, not harder... but apparently, your experience is different.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

roadworthy said:


> Sounds like as with the previous poster, you are the right candidate for single bolt. Single bolts exist in large part because they are easier to adjust than 2 bolts, not harder... but apparently, your experience is different.


What do you mean by I am the right candidate for single post?

I find the single bolt post takes more time to dial in the tilt adjustment than a 2 bolt post so yes, apparently my experience is different.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> What do you mean by I am the right candidate for single post?


You are the target demographic that Specialized designed a one bolt post for...just like the other poster who was seeking a one bolt post. The vast majority of higher end posts...as explained previously in this this thread are 2 bolt. This is for a reason. 2-bolt clamps can't slip by design. Its an impossibility with diametric forces on the clamp. This is why most pros and top amateurs prefer a 2 bolt and why the vast majority of high end posts from FSA, Ritchie, Thomson, Zipp and countless others including integrated posts from Cervelo, Giant etc are 2 bolt. My personal view is I would never own a 1 bolt post and you feel different.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

roadworthy said:


> You are the target demographic that Specialized designed a one bolt post for...just like the other poster who was seeking a one bolt post. The vast majority of higher end posts...as explained previously in this this thread are 2 bolt. This is for a reason. 2-bolt clamps can't slip by design. Its an impossibility with diametric forces on the clamp. This is why most pros and top amateurs prefer a 2 bolt and why the vast majority of high end posts from FSA, Ritchie, Thomson, Zipp and countless others including integrated posts from Cervelo, Giant etc are 2 bolt. My personal view is I would never own a 1 bolt post and you feel different.


Once again you are insulting....


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Once again you are insulting....


People with strong self esteem are never insulted when presented with objective facts.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I have to say...I'm still tempted by the CG-R post. The comfort aspect seem extremely appealing, especially figuring the lousy back country roads we have here in Illinois. 

I do have to agree that a 1-bolt is an inferior design...but I'm not sure how specialized would make it a 2-bolt given that setup. Then again, I don't design seat posts.

Roadworthy pointed out a FSA post (K-Force light), which also seems like an extremely high quality post...it reviews well too. I've been able to find it for around $150 here and there. I think I may get the CG-R and the FSA down the line. Figuring I'm rather new to road cycling, I think $150 is worth the "A-vs-B"...


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Typetwelve said:


> I have to say...I'm still tempted by the CG-R post. The comfort aspect seem extremely appealing, especially figuring the lousy back country roads we have here in Illinois.
> 
> I do have to agree that a 1-bolt is an inferior design...but I'm not sure how specialized would make it a 2-bolt given that setup. Then again, I don't design seat posts.
> 
> Roadworthy pointed out a FSA post (K-Force light), which also seems like an extremely high quality post...it reviews well too. I've been able to find it for around $150 here and there. I think I may get the CG-R and the FSA down the line. Figuring I'm rather new to road cycling, I think $150 is worth the "A-vs-B"...


Hi tt,
A theme has emerged about the new CB-R post. It really improves ride quality...especially on the SL4 Roubaix with stiff rear triangle. The other element that is less clear is...does the compliance of the post help the single bolt clamp stay in place? This is a distinct possibility based upon input from owners so far. The 'give' in the post may reduce spike loading of the pivot joint which plagues other single bolt designs.

Since the CB-R post is relatively new, there is some gamble to it but reports so far is it is excellent in every way and you may want to consider it.
Cheers.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

roadworthy said:


> People with strong self esteem are never insulted when presented with objective facts.


And again...


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> And again...


Honey, does this seat post make my butt look fat?


----------



## kikonameko (Jun 18, 2013)

Typetwelve said:


> I have to say...I'm still tempted by the CG-R post. The comfort aspect seem extremely appealing, especially figuring the lousy back country roads we have here in Illinois.
> 
> I do have to agree that a 1-bolt is an inferior design...but I'm not sure how specialized would make it a 2-bolt given that setup. Then again, I don't design seat posts.
> 
> Roadworthy pointed out a FSA post (K-Force light), which also seems like an extremely high quality post...it reviews well too. I've been able to find it for around $150 here and there. I think I may get the CG-R and the FSA down the line. Figuring I'm rather new to road cycling, I think $150 is worth the "A-vs-B"...


Theres actually a similar post you can try.. the Canyon VLCS 2.0


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Well…managed to pick one up today…the LBS was even nice enough to drop the price 10%. Setup was seriously easy, adjustments were easy and I used proper torque per Specialized. I was very pleased to find out it came with both rail adapters for either round metal or oval carbon rails…for some reason I was lead to believe you had to buy these separately. I'll add, the offset is definitely more than the 25mm they claim...








With the temps outside being sub 20F at the moment…it may be a bit until I get to take this fella out…bummer...


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

^That looks better than I would have expected on a Tarmac. You can bounce up and down on the trainer to simulate a bumpy road


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

My 2014 Roubaix comes with a CG-R seat post but unfortunately I never rode it since it has a 200 lb weight limit.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

darwinosx said:


> My 2014 Roubaix comes with a CG-R seat post but unfortunately I never rode it since it has a 200 lb weight limit.


I wasn't aware the COBL post had a 200 lb weight limit.
Interesting.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Thats what the dealer told me when I bought the bike. I think I asked them of the frame had a weight limit for warranty purposes and they said the seatpost does. University Cycles in La Jolla, California.
Actually I think they said all Specialized carbon components have that limit.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I thought I'd update this thread with a small bit of info.

I hat a professional fit last Thurs and the CG-R almost didn't make the cut. The offset of this seatpost is indeed far more than the 25mm Specialized claims...heck, you can tell just by looking at pics of it. My stock was a 25mm offset and it isn't anywhere near the offset of the CG-R.

My bike is a 56 Sl2 Tarmac...I am a "normal" proportioned 6' tall fella, so this frame should fit me fine (my legs/torso are aren't out of whack).

He had to slam the seat forward nearly all the way to get me into position. He told me right off the bat that he wasn't sure it was going to work. In the end, he got everything to work fine but it is on the limit, I literally cannot move the saddle forward any more than an inch...


----------



## kikonameko (Jun 18, 2013)

I kinda have the same experience. My saddle is moved forward to the max to compensate the setback. Its still a bit not enough and now im thinking of whether i should shorten my stem....




Typetwelve said:


> I thought I'd update this thread with a small bit of info.
> 
> I hat a professional fit last Thurs and the CG-R almost didn't make the cut. The offset of this seatpost is indeed far more than the 25mm Specialized claims...heck, you can tell just by looking at pics of it. My stock was a 25mm offset and it isn't anywhere near the offset of the CG-R.
> 
> ...


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

kikonameko said:


> I kinda have the same experience. My saddle is moved forward to the max to compensate the setback. Its still a bit not enough and now im thinking of whether i should shorten my stem....


The problem is you position over the crank. This is what I ran into. No matter how far back you move the handlebars via a shorter stem...you can't change the crank position. I was having SERIOUS knee issue pre fit and it turns out my seat was too far back causing my to have to "reach" out with my legs to complete the stroke. What happened is that my stock stem is listed as a 25mm offset, so when I put the CG-R on, I naturally returned my saddle to the same marking my other setup had. Bad idea. Apparently, this was too far back and was causing me some serious knee strain.

He was able to get my over the crank placement correct by taking the saddle all the way forward...I told him not to be shy and to be honest with about dumping the CG-R and going to a Pave or FSA or whatever. I know I'd have no problem selling the CG-R...the is definitely a demand for them.

I hate to say it, but do not risk knee strain by trying to be too far back from correct crank position just for a seatpost. I know its not worth the health of my knees. One weekend on the trainer was enough to cause me serious knee strain for a month when my position was screwed up...


----------



## kikonameko (Jun 18, 2013)

Its good then that i dont have this problem. I have no issue about crank length. I think it was more to do with me being lower.. I need to over reach a bit to be able to have my hands exactly where the brake levers are. As i get more flexible tho its becoming less of a problem. 

I need to get professionally fitted tho.. The risk here is that the fitter might just say that ita totally the wrong position and might ask me to dump the cgr post. 




Typetwelve said:


> The problem is you position over the crank. This is what I ran into. No matter how far back you move the handlebars via a shorter stem...you can't change the crank position. I was having SERIOUS knee issue pre fit and it turns out my seat was too far back causing my to have to "reach" out with my legs to complete the stroke. What happened is that my stock stem is listed as a 25mm offset, so when I put the CG-R on, I naturally returned my saddle to the same marking my other setup had. Bad idea. Apparently, this was too far back and was causing me some serious knee strain.
> 
> He was able to get my over the crank placement correct by taking the saddle all the way forward...I told him not to be shy and to be honest with about dumping the CG-R and going to a Pave or FSA or whatever. I know I'd have no problem selling the CG-R...the is definitely a demand for them.
> 
> I hate to say it, but do not risk knee strain by trying to be too far back from correct crank position just for a seatpost. I know its not worth the health of my knees. One weekend on the trainer was enough to cause me serious knee strain for a month when my position was screwed up...


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

kikonameko said:


> Its good then that i dont have this problem. I have no issue about crank length. I think it was more to do with me being lower.. I need to over reach a bit to be able to have my hands exactly where the brake levers are. As i get more flexible tho its becoming less of a problem.
> 
> I need to get professionally fitted tho.. The risk here is that the fitter might just say that ita totally the wrong position and might ask me to dump the cgr post.


I have the cg-r seat post and yes, the seat is pushed forward for me just not all of the way

but for goodness sake, if your position is wrong, the real risk is you could hurt yourself

seems like a steep price to pay for a seat post

there are other options dampening out shock at the seat

and when I got fitted, I was thinking shorter stem, but actually ended up going longer - so not always obvious


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

*SL-Pave or CG-R seat post…what are your thoughts?*

I have the CG-R on my BH Ultralight and my Romin saddle is all the way forward because of the off set. My reach is still 3mm longer than normal which is not a problem. It works. Adjustment is simple. Nice product.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, the offset is crazy on the CG-R post. I have my saddle as far forward as it will possibly go. I've been wanting to try a new Selle saddle but I'm concerned that it won't go far enough forward to get my required position. The other Selle saddle I tried on the CG-R wouldn't work. 

I think the concept of the CG-R post requires that the seat be further back to get get enough leverage to compress the rubber damper.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Dunbar said:


> Yes, the offset is crazy on the CG-R post. I have my saddle as far forward as it will possibly go. I've been wanting to try a new Selle saddle but I'm concerned that it won't go far enough forward to get my required position. The other Selle saddle I tried on the CG-R wouldn't work.
> 
> *I think the concept of the CG-R post requires that the seat be further back to get get enough leverage to compress the rubber damper*.


In bold above...although you may be correct, I just don't buy this assertion. I would say the 'appearance' of offset on the COBL post appears much greater than it really is. The reason I write that is because a company as enlightened as Specialized would never revise a rider's position on their flagship bikes with a radical post offset.
The speculation on this issue is needless. Dunbar...you own that post.
It takes 30 seconds to measure the offset.
- 2 straight edges
- 1 straight end on post centerline
- second straight edge on clamp center
- measure distance between two centerlines.

I would say it is highly unlikely that this distance is greater than 25mm setback or the same a standard offset post.
To refuse this, post pictures and measurements otherwise, it is pure speculation based upon a visual guess.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

roadworthy said:


> I wasn't aware the COBL post had a 200 lb weight limit.
> Interesting.


I was at the LBS yesterday and they were building a new sworks Roubaix. I looked through the paperwork that came with the bike for all of the parts and that seatpost is rated for 240#. Just thought i would share that info!


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Offset is 25mm per the Specialized website and my measurements show that to be accurate.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

willieboy said:


> Offset is 25mm per the Specialized website and my measurements show that to be accurate.


Thanks for the validation on that. Makes sense. No way Spesh is going to put a post with massive offset on their flagship bikes with standard seat tube angles. It would spoil riding position critical to performance, weight distribution, knee heath and rider comfort.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I think the confusion is the stock seat post from my SL2 was only ~15mm. So the CG-R is still a full CM more setback which is quite a lot if you run an average-to-forward saddle position. You tall guys might not think 25mm is a lot of setback but for us shorter torso'd folk it can be problematic.

Here's a crappy pic comparing the two. You can see the rear bolt of the stock post lines up with the center of the CG-R clamp.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Dunbar said:


> I think the confusion is the stock seat post from my SL2 was only ~15mm. So the CG-R is still a full CM more setback which is quite a lot if you run an average-to-forward saddle position. You tall guys might not think 25mm is a lot of setback but for us shorter torso'd folk it can be problematic.


Agree. I wouldn't normally run a 25mm setback post. I have to mount my saddle all the way forward to keep my fit correct. Still it works very well by improving ride quality of a very stiff frame. So far so good.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Dunbar said:


> I think the confusion is the stock seat post from my SL2 was only ~15mm. So the CG-R is still a full CM more setback which is quite a lot if you run an average-to-forward saddle position. You tall guys might not think 25mm is a lot of setback but for us shorter torso'd folk it can be problematic.
> 
> Here's a crappy pic comparing the two. You can see the rear bolt of the stock post lines up with the center of the CG-R clamp.


The stock Specialized Pave which they put for years on their top race bikes was 22mm setback. Spesh 2 bolt carbon post they put on a bunch of their race bikes has 25mm setback. The COBL isn't much different.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

roadworthy said:


> The stock Specialized Pave which they put for years on their top race bikes was 22mm setback. Spesh 2 bolt carbon post they put on a bunch of their race bikes has 25mm setback. The COBL isn't much different.


The clamps on the CG-R post are shorter so I'm guessing it's got about 5-7mm less forward adjustment compared to the stock post. Doesn't seem like much unless you need that forward travel to get your desired position. With a standard seat post you have plenty of options from zero to 40+mm of setback. With the CG-R you're basically stuck with a one-size-fits-all approach.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

If you measure from the centerline of the seatpost to the center of the clamp, the setback is 25mm so that is correct

However, I have other seat posts that are supposedly 25mm set back and they are not set so far back

So it is something to be aware of


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Dunbar said:


> The clamps on the CG-R post are shorter so I'm guessing it's got about 5-7mm less forward adjustment compared to the stock post. Doesn't seem like much unless you need that forward travel to get your desired position. With a standard seat post you have plenty of options from zero to 40+mm of setback. With the CG-R you're basically stuck with a one-size-fits-all approach.


A shorter clamp front to back affords more fore/aft adjustability, not less.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

purdyd said:


> If you measure from the centerline of the seatpost to the center of the clamp, the setback is 25mm so that is correct
> 
> However, I have other seat posts that are supposedly 25mm set back and they are not set so far back
> 
> So it is something to be aware of


This may be the case as well...

My stock seatpost is listed as having 25mm offset but according my last fit, it wasn't as far back as the CG-R.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

roadworthy said:


> A shorter clamp front to back affords more fore/aft adjustability, not less.


That's why I pointed out despite 1cm more setback the CG-R only has 5-7mm less forward adjustment compared to my stock carbon post.


----------

